# turbo car pics



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

pictures of turboed cars at broke down last weekend


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hah you missed mine. it was right to the left of that ginster


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

No really decent pictures


----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: turbo car pics (akid420)*


----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: turbo car pics (MrMoon)*

i posted 2 s/c cars by accident
oh well


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: turbo car pics (MrMoon)*

do I spy a tri-turbo 12v in that last picture? or am I bugging out at 1am? haha


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

no youre right, its a tri turbo


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: turbo car pics (MrMoon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrMoon* »_









oh em gee


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: turbo car pics (eurobred)*

that tri-turbo... any more information on that vehicle


----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: turbo car pics (stntman)*

no idea, its in my photobucket but its old, i've had it for a while and the stamp on the photo is from 06 I assume its from one of the french shows
voiture du mois means car of the month


_Modified by MrMoon at 1:02 AM 9-4-2009_


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: turbo car pics (eurobred)*


----------



## lap (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: turbo car pics (stntman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stntman* »_that tri-turbo... any more information on that vehicle

it's a golf mk3 modified in pickup by autonuDesign from Québec
http://chico.monchar.com/


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: turbo car pics (lap)*

3 k03's it says..
lol


----------



## BlakVRTBeast (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: turbo car pics (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_3 k03's it says..
lol

waste of time hahha


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: turbo car pics (BlakVRTBeast)*

old setup - 1.8t, 35r, haltech SEM - 480whp








new setup - vr6, s362, motec SEM - 500+whp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tzs4UfWLT8k 











_Modified by broke_rado at 5:39 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## mygolf3 (Nov 26, 2002)




----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (mygolf3)*

ran on megasquirt, t04B .96a/r








a small clip. (my car is the last one in the video, launching on the launch control.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7FvrGve9dE


----------



## hoffmanvr6 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (eurobred)*


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (hoffmanvr6)*









my low budget build
Kinetics IC and plumbing with EIP mani and DP old europsort all motor cold air intake modified to feed the turbo.
BOV re route pipe is a vacuum cleaner tube.


----------



## turbo_fb (May 18, 2006)

*Re: turbo car pics (akid420)*









My A4 before moving battery to the rear and cleaning up hoses/wires.
R32 engine with Holset HX40.


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

Old set up








New


----------

